# Re-doing Fishing Cove with new pier.



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

We had to remove the bad dryrotted pier and boat float this spring at Butthead Cove. We figure we would build a new 3 foot PVC pier with a small boat float along side of it. We have a Remote Tug and 4 foot Barge with crane to off load supplies to the fishing village.
This is the first stage of Butthead Cove Fishing Villiage.

We got the rest of the forms in today and this Sat. will start cementing in and around the tracks. Tracks will be in a ditch with fine gravel laid in to equal the level with the cement pad, this is where most of the fishing buildings are going to be on both sides of the tracks...

The pier is sitting upside down on the bridges to the right that has PVC tubing sticking out of it. This pier will attach on to the cemented pad area, kind of like an extention to that area.

All of the electrical piping is also in. Well start cement work Sat. due to a hard area to get to and have to transport cement via across the pond by buckets... 

Here is a photo of the old pier. 









Another old photo link...

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/no...C-629F.JPG


Photos of todays work...










More photos.









More photo links.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/noelw/Butthead%20Cove%20Pier/SN854138.JPG

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/no...854140.JPG

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/no...854141.JPG

To the right of this Village we installed a pump house and Maint. pier two weeks ago. This pumps water to three streams.
Sorry. can't find a photo of the pumphouse right now. 


One stream goes to the Grist mill slouse box and trough/ditch.
Here is a photo of the Grist Mill that is done.










Another stream goes along side of a light house on the other side of the koi pond. 

We will try to keep updating until this project is done.. We also have some animation to install in the fishing village.
Hope you like what we are trying to do..


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice work on the cove/pier, but the grist mill really took me aback with delight. I'm going to try something like you've done. I think I saw the construction of it on another post some time back. 

Dave V


----------



## jnic (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous vignette


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking scene Noel. Very nice! I sure like your grist mill with its attendant working sluice box. Neat!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Today we set up our second stage with a temp. trolley with a cement bucket to get the cement over to Butthead Cove area. 
The Cement mixer is about 30 ft from the bucket trolley. So we have to hand carry the bucket that far across the walk bridge. Form there we sent the cement on the trolley corssing the pond and tracks of approx 15 ft. and dump in to the forms. 
We coulden't find any other way to get there with a bucket.. Ya we know ... we didn't make any plan to have to re-do Butthead Cove village over again. 

Here is where the Cement mixer is on the main pathway next to the walk bridge. 











This is the pond bridge we have to cross by foot...











This is where we load the trolley. On other side of the tracks.











This is showing the Trolley bucket to the area to be dumped. About 15 feet across.. 











Another view of the Cement Trolley set up. 










Everything is ready for Sat. morning Cement work now.. We will probably start around 730 am before it gets to hot I hope.
Its going to be interesting to see how this works out..


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Richard Smith on 09 Jul 2010 10:13 AM 
Great looking scene Noel. Very nice! I sure like your grist mill with its attendant working sluice box. Neat! 

Tks for the comments guys.... The layout I guess never ends. We have a lot of ideas and to build yet, also some to install yet to. 
We didn't expecting to have to re-do what was built 5 yrs ago. 
Oh well that garden r.r. I guess. laf. 
We love lots of animation in the layout, like our little boy flying a kite that is animated. Also, our Eng. house on the right end of Wilsonville that the doors open one at a time by remote, Our switch stands. Our block sys. being we are track powered, Engneer waving out of the cab and others/ etc. We things that move and looks real as we can remember thing when we were a kid.. 

Richard S.
On the Grist Mill, it has two gates on for the operator to adjust. Kind of hard to see. One is the flow adj. over the water wheel on how much force to the paddles. By gating water wheel trough you can get the water to go out over the end of the wheel or slower it down and full up closer to the center/ axles of the water wheel to get more power out of it. The excess water is adjusted by "like you can see in the photo." going out the side of the sluice box. 

I keep watching your post on your layout for all kinds of idea. That how I got the idea on my cattle pen and ram. 
I did add some Redwood sawdust to the pens, then get it wet a few times to make it look like it had a lot of them Moo Moo's doing there thing..That dirt dosen't look the same as the dirt on outside of the pen.. laf..


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking good Noel! Wish I was close so I could help! Regal


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Wow Noel! It's a great looking layout. That Grist Mill is gorgeous. Looking forward to see the finished new pier.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Well it was a long day yesterday working on the Villiage area cementing and cleaning out the koe pond.. Here are updates for our Train Group and all.












Oh... we had a flying guest... That keep getting in the way... Stayed there all day with us. 












And Finished but now but have to wait for a week before taking off the forms. 











Here is a video link of cementing and ya had to clean out the fish poind afterwards.

Butthead Cove Area.

We add next week after the Sacramento Steam up Convetion.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 09 Jul 2010 11:05 PM 
Looking good Noel! Wish I was close so I could help! Regal

Wish you were here to. We needed all of the help we could get to clean out the pond..hehehehe. No one wanted to get in the pond to clean the fish poop with me... hahahaha.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Noel 
Looking great, I am anxious to see it in progress, please keep us posted. 
Dennis


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Is the cement dry yet? 
Is the cement dry yet? 
Is the cement dry yet? 
Is the cement dry yet? 

... sorry, I'm just very curious how it turned out... ;-)


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry.. National Summer Steam up held up the project besides rebuilding two walk bridges in the pathway. But back on the pier rebuild now.. We're kind of slow some times.. laf.


Here is after the cement forms are taken off and then trying out the basic pier was to see how it aligns up. There is 2 ea, 2 ft.long 1/2 " pvc pipe on the pier that insert in to the 3/4" pvc that is cemented in the pad.











This show the Boat float and walk ramp.











Boat float pillons brackets.











Here we are in the building process of make LED Inced. tinted lights fixtures that are going over the boat ramp and have to making three, 1 foot light poles to go on top of the pier. 
Note: It a lot easyer to build our own light fixturers to fit the need of our R.R. 















1/8" copper tubing are easy to bend to shape by inserting a 22 gage strained wire in before bending. Others are 1/4" and 3/8" copper tubing can just about build any kind of lamp post. I try to insert the Resistor in the lamp if i can. If not, inline to the power sourse under the pier . 

Kind of hard to see in this photo but there is on each end at under the pier floor are some Red LED"s for boat markers.

We took the 4 foot pier inside to finish wiring it up and install a plug so it can be removed for repairs if need later on. 

This show about how it going to look when we install it.. It still missing a derrick yet on left side yet. We already have a large derrick mounted to the right of the pie. now. Will show it when we install the pier later on.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

keep the pictures and progress reports coming; looking great 

Dave


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Looks great Noel! 
The idea of using PVC pipes to install the pier is marvelous. You can take it out for maintenance etc. and place it back again.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the finsihed photo after installed the pier. Now have added some of the building and hook up the lights.
Boy I sure stured up the pond when installing the pier.. Now have to due more filtering on the pond.



























I had to remove a walk bridge due to dry rotting bad. But it gave me more room to run our Tug and Bardge thru the Swing Bridge. Here are photos from difference angle.









Old walk bridge before removing it.









After removing the walk bridge.









Another View. Now can see the working water wheel with 14 ft working beams.



















Now have to cut out some plants to get a better view from the walk way path. This was a fun and long project.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Great looking and great job Noel, now I suppose you will have animated little people fishing off the pier next?????? right?????? Now you guys know why we put the show on a little hiatus for the summer. We have alot of work to do on our layouts before the snow flies! Well, at least for me. I am updating my layout with some new scenery and track configurations, when I get em done will post a show and tell too!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 26 Jul 2010 01:23 PM 
Great looking and great job Noel, now I suppose you will have animated little people fishing off the pier next?????? right?????? Now you guys know why we put the show on a little hiatus for the summer. We have a lot of work to do on our layouts before the snow flies! Well, at least for me. I am updating my layout with some new scenery and track configurations, when I get em done will post a show and tell too!! Hah LOL Regal 
Yup ..You are right guy... Sorry for taking so long on this project. but like Regal said ...we have so many projects to get in on our R.R. . 
We are still working on a laptop to get out in the yard for live shows and that we can show installing animation. And ya run trains live. 

Regal... ..I have one thing to animate on the pier.. Thinking the Kite boy maybe?? what you think? 
I did get the path way bridge in and now just have to paint the railings..


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Noel 
Great job man ! Is the purpose of the water wheel for anything thing but looks? Wow nice fish, is it hard to keep the varmits away? Your addition is going to be great, looks like you are doing it to stay this time. Please keep us posted. 
Dennis


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

The installed pier looks great! Job well done! 
And indeed, some fisherman would do nice on it.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By denray on 26 Jul 2010 03:12 PM 
Noel 
Great job man ! Is the purpose of the water wheel for anything thing but looks? Wow nice fish, is it hard to keep the varmits away? Your addition is going to be great, looks like you are doing it to stay this time. Please keep us posted. 
Dennis 

Tks Dennis... Na .. no problems with varmits do to to many kats and doggie beside a motion detect in the area on alarm sys. Only ones so far was a few yrs ago, was a Kingfisher and a Heron that got paste up along side of the storage shed with a 4-10 pop gun. 


The water wheel is just for looks.. The other end of the working beam has rods going in to pipes with collars to look like it pumping water from the sump.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Looking GOOD Noel. So the arch bridge is history? 

Michael


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That is VERY, VERY nice, Noel. The effect is wonderful. Great job.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tk's for all the comments guys.. 
Note: "If S.Cederleaf comments , it got to be a good improvement." laf. Just kidding guy..









Ya.. Michael G...Now that the foot bridges is out, it make it easier to turn the Tug and 4 foot barge around, but if need to get to your trains, you'll have to walk around the Dutch storage shed. That will adds another 55 ft or more to your walking ....laf. 

The town is getting it hand painted signs for the building and pier by my daughter now.
It sure looks nice at night with all of the LED's lights. Looks like a town across the water. 


Michael G & Regal...... We also cut out some more shrubs so better viewing from the new Walk bridge. Makes a better place to put a live cam beside the 15 pole behind the bridge. Now maybe a great night shot with Blue spots.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel... That is a great water feature. 

We can't use anything like that here in the "desert" or we'd have every coyote, linx, bobcat, javelina, skunk and who knows what else in the pond every night.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd wondered if the fish would miss the "shade" provided by the footbridge? OR is there other shady spots? I really like what you've done there! 

Chas


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 28 Jul 2010 08:25 AM 
I'd wondered if the fish would miss the "shade" provided by the footbridge? OR is there other shady spots? I really like what you've done there! 

Chas 

Hi Chas... There is shad from the 30 to 50 ft tall grove of pine trees on the west side of it. The afternoon sun covers the whole pond. 
We also have a 5 ft wide walk bridge that covers a 3" X 3' stream that comes from a water fall in a Large Hexagon bird cage.
Most of the back yard is shaded and now we are looking for sun now.. laf. 
When we moved in this place, 35 yrs ago, We would walk off the patio with a small lawn with only one small tree and rest of the acer back yard was weeds with no shad. Fact all around us then was just dry feilds.
Now things are starting to build up and more homes around.

Stans. C..... Ya ..We have a few varmints ( Not like your tho..WoW. laf..) once in a while... Skunks, Possums, Raccoons, Egrets, Hawk & Herons to watch out for with a 4-10 boom boom. 
Once you put the dead varmint on the back fence line, that usually keeps them away. Something to do with dried up animals on barbwire keep most away. 
We do have a reservoir out back that we ride out row boat around that has more problems with the varmints then the Fish pond tho.


----------

